# new - AirWire T1300 OPS throtte



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does any body know when these will hit the shelves? http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_t1300.php


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

About 2 weeks out.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool. On my Christmas list. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike, that's what i thought to K


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Now shipping.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! It missed Santa's sleigh, but my birthday's coming up in a bit... (So, if y'all needed any gift ideas...  )

Later,

K


----------

